# Bro David update



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Well i feel that i should let u all know about one of our own rver's ,, it's bad ,, but not that bad ,, and i hope msjackie can forgive me for posting it ,, but i feel all poster's that type to bro dave and msjackie might want to hear this .
Anyway ,, i got an email from msjackie today ,, her and dave were gonna meet us @ MB and go out to dinner (not out of plans yet) ,, but dave has been in the hospital again ,, he lost his vision ,, completely ,, and for no reason that the docs can find ,, but they still running test ,, so i thought i would just let u all know about it ,, and agian sorry msjackie ,, u can shoot me later ,,, if u didn't want this out ,, but i thought it might just be the best thing ,, to let all u'r forum friends know ,, and support u ....
Rod


----------



## DARLING (Apr 28, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

Thanks Rod

We will put him on our ladies prayer chain tonight.

Darlin


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 28, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

I hope MsJackie won't get mad at you Rod.  We will also add BroDavid to our prayer list.
I hope him all the best.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

thanks Rod for the up date. My prayers are with him and Ms Jackie. I hope they can find out what happen and developed a miracle drug for him and all the rest who are blind.


----------



## *scooter* (Apr 30, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

Our thoughts and prayers also go out to BroDavid and Ms Jackie.


----------



## DL Rupper (May 1, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

Thanks Rod.  Our prayers are with you Bro David and Ms Jackie.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

has nayone heard form msjackie or any of the family ,, on dave's conditon???
I am going to send an email to msjackie and let her know that if Dave is still the Hospital when i am in MB ,, that i would be more than happy to come by and visit them ,, but let us know if anyone has heard anything ,, i have not ...


----------



## H2H1 (May 8, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

Rod if you do get a chance to go by and visit with Bro Dave, please passed along that our thought and prays are with him and Ms. Jackie.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 8, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

I have not heard anything either.  I agree with Hollis, pass our thoughts and prayers along please.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

well as of today ,, i have not got any reponse back ,, but u know that if i go see him ,, i'll let him know that all his rv forum people are pulling for him  and they are praying also ,, thank's guy's ,, u make this place the best ,, AND I MEAN that ,, u think of someone u have not met ,, except to chat to them on here ,, now that's the rving spirit ,, if i can say so    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## ARCHER (May 8, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

A silent prayer from the heart for Bro Dave and MsJackie.  
They know we are all concerned and they know our hearts have a special place for our RV friends.
They will let us know what is happening when the time is right.


----------



## elkhartjim (May 8, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

I'm relative knew on this board but I can see the love for bro Dave and ms Jackie.  I have been keeping up with bro Dave over the last few weeks and what I want to know is what do we need to pray for.   God is very specific  and will always answer  our prayers.  My prayer tonight is,  "complete and total healing of my friend bro Dave,  give him comfort and give those close to him comfort...in Christ name, amen


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

u have hit the nail on the head ,, JIm ,, bro dave has been thru alot and now for some,, unseen reason he has lost his sight ,, but i am and will go see him when i'm in MB ,, i just hope i get an email response from them before i go  ,, i have never met dave or msjackie ,, but anyone that picks on mee like they do ,, and lives near the beach ,, deserves a trip to go see them ,, heck i went and seen GTS ( no harm ment Ken) ,, i would love for all of us on here to get together sometime ,, hmmmmmmmm a forum meeting ,, now that sounds good to me , just gotta pick out the place and time for everyone ,, and yes if i go see dave ,, i'll let him and MJ ,, know that we are all thinking and praying for them .. :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

well just to update u all ,, i still have not got anything back from the bro dave family ,, and to me it's got me worried ,, but the good lord is with him and msjackie ,, and who could have any better ,,, i hate to see a rver ,, that loved to rv and pick on all of us on here ,, shot down in the middle of the life he loves ,, but i guess the HIGHER above has control over that ,, and we are just watching the hour glass ,, If anyone hears anything from them ,, please post it ,, i know u all will ,,, :approve: 
Thanks 
Rod


----------



## DL Rupper (May 16, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

Rod, keep us posted.  Hope all turns out ok.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

well i can't access my email for some reason ,, but i have not heard anything form msjackie ,, has anyone else???? thanks 
Rod


----------



## H2H1 (May 24, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

hey rod we are hoping that you could make a visit and bring back some positive news iF he isn't to far from you.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

i wish i could hollis ,, but i have no idea where they live or what hospital Dave is in ,, but if i find out before i leave ,, u better believe i'll go see the both of them ,,, thanks
 :approve:


----------



## brodavid (Jun 5, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

UPDATE, 
Thanks for the prayers and thoughts, dave is getting worse and they (the doctors) do not know what to do with him. So he is taking it to the highest doctor he knows, keep him in prayer and will keep updates coming as much as possible and I am not Mad at 730, how can you be upset at someone who likes the beach.

love and prayers,
msjackie


----------



## utmtman (Jun 5, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

Im sorry to hear that msjackie.  He will be kept in our  prayers.    And yea somebody needs to like 730.   Nobody else does.  LOL just jokin there Rod.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 5, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

Sorry to hear that msjackie. Your in our thoughts and prayers. Thank you for coming back and letting us know.  God bless..


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 5, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

Stay in touch msjackie.  We are thinking and praying for you and yours.  Tell David we miss him and look forward to the day he can return.


----------



## ARCHER (Jun 6, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

God bless you MsJackie and BroDavid.  Your in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DARLING (Jun 25, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

WE have been praying for Bro Dave/Ms Jackie. I have been looking for any current listing from them concernig Bro Dave but the one lised 6-6 is the most current one I find.

Darlin


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

yea darlin , that is the last anyone has seen ,, when i was in MB i really wished i could have gone and seen them ,, but the last email i got from MJ was on the week i got home ,, and i'll tell u this ,, and agian msjackie ,, don;t be mad at me ,,, but Dave is not doing good at all ,, they are counting day by day ,, and that's sad ,, i know i should not let this out in the public ,, but i care for dave and ms jackie,, as i'm sure all other regulars do ,, but that is all i know as of now ,,, so let's all bow our heads ,, and keep dave and msjackie in our thoughts all the time we have ,,, and agian sorry ms jackie ,, but i felt it the best to let the news out  :approve:


----------



## DARLING (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

Sad that the 2 of you could not hook up with ms jackie in MB. AS they say ...All thing for a reason, good , bad & otherwise.

Honey & I pray for them both regularly. & Now Jim's daughter, too

Darlin


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Re: Bro David update

I know this is an old post ,, but have any of u heard form Bdave or Miss jackie ,,, ?????


----------

